# Shipping



## kball (Jul 28, 2014)

Is it ok to pack and ship a tortoise like this. 

In a box with a styro foam liner with some hey inside they would each be in a sock tied for there protection


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 28, 2014)

I prefer to use the packing peanuts rather than hay, but yes, this is the method most people use to ship tortoises. If the animal is very small, you can put him into a plastic sandwich tub with holes in it rather than in a sock.


----------



## kball (Jul 28, 2014)

Yvonne G said:


> I prefer to use the packing peanuts rather than hay, but yes, this is the method most people use to ship tortoises. If the animal is very small, you can put him into a plastic sandwich tub with holes in it rather than in a sock.



Thanks Yvonne. There's two torts I think there 2 and 4 inches but I'm not packing them


----------



## sulcata2014 (Jul 28, 2014)

I've shipped a few tortoises in the styro foam lined boxes. The first time I was given no instruction but I did priority overnight as I always have and he got out in the Fed Ex truck in the am. He was just fine, but certainly unexpected! I have since always used tupperware containers drilled and taped with egg carton for secure packing and everyone was pleased. I'm a bit fearful of the sock or bag b/c I think their nail would get caught up in it.


----------



## TeguBuzz (Aug 26, 2014)

I had a 15 or so inch sulcata shipped to me last month through FedEx. The shipper used a tote box with holes drilled into it, filled with hay, placed into a cardboard shipping box. I was thrilled with the tote idea because I've seen cases where the tortoises tear through cardboard and styrofoam with ease. My sulcata came in perfect and if I ever have to ship something of that size, it'll either be through Delta Dash/Cargo, or the tote method.

Here's a pic of the type of tote I'm referring to:






But it wasn't as tall.


----------



## sulcata2014 (Aug 26, 2014)

Thanks for your reply and that's what I do now after the 1st and only escape! These guys are strong and you can never underestimate that!!!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 26, 2014)

TeguBuzz said:


> I had a 15 or so inch sulcata shipped to me last month through FedEx. The shipper used a tote box with holes drilled into it, filled with hay, placed into a cardboard shipping box. I was thrilled with the tote idea because I've seen cases where the tortoises tear through cardboard and styrofoam with ease. My sulcata came in perfect and if I ever have to ship something of that size, it'll either be through Delta Dash/Cargo, or the tote method.
> 
> Here's a pic of the type of tote I'm referring to:
> 
> ...



* I kinda like that idea, for sure strong structured box!


----------



## TeguBuzz (Aug 26, 2014)

Thanks @ALDABRAMAN 
I definitely will be using this method in the future, as well as requesting this sort of shipping method if I'm purchasing from someone. Of course I would pay the seller for the costs of this sort of tote.


----------



## tortadise (Aug 26, 2014)

I only ship delta or Southwest Airlines. I have shipped fed ex before but seriously hate doing it. I don't want to be one of the small 1% of people that ends up having a missing! or doa(dead on arrival) animal. Just scares me but I've done it before at people's request. I used the method like stated abodes. Styrofoam insulated box with air holes poked through and placed in deli cups. If I use airport. It's wooden crates with screen vent holes.


95% of the time though I'm on the buying end and not sending end. So rarely I have to ship. Unless out of town/state adoptions occur.


----------



## dbooth914 (Sep 2, 2014)

Is there a limit to the size of tortoise that can be shipped? Anybody have experience moving a larger tort?

I have a 15 year old Sulcata that I will be moving from Dallas to San Diego next month. I haven't seen him for a few years, but he must be 80 pounds or better. I've attached the only recent shot I have of "Pineapple".


I was going to fly to Dallas and pick him up, but a one-way van rental back to SD is obscenely expensive ($1500+). I could drive there and back but that carries some significant costs as well.

Any advice is welcome.

Thx.


----------



## wellington (Sep 2, 2014)

This is just a guess but I would think picking him up would be much cheaper then shipping.
Curious, why has it been so long since you have seen him?


----------



## dbooth914 (Sep 2, 2014)

Hmmm. I hadn't check the cost yet for shipping 80-100 lbs. 

I left Dallas for work in CT and did not think the weather would be right for a Sulcatta, so I left him with a friend. Now that we're back in San Diego, he'll be back to where he started, and nice and warm. 

It looks like this move will cost though. Gas, hotels, meals and a week's time-off for the 2800 mile round trip!


----------



## wellington (Sep 2, 2014)

Wow, maybe shipping would be cheaper


----------



## TeguBuzz (Sep 2, 2014)

dbooth914 said:


> Hmmm. I hadn't check the cost yet for shipping 80-100 lbs.
> 
> I left Dallas for work in CT and did not think the weather would be right for a Sulcatta, so I left him with a friend. Now that we're back in San Diego, he'll be back to where he started, and nice and warm.
> 
> It looks like this move will cost though. Gas, hotels, meals and a week's time-off for the 2800 mile round trip!


Shipping via Delta Cargo/Dash would definitely be cheaper, safer and faster.


----------



## dbooth914 (Sep 3, 2014)

I looked into it and Delta does not have a non-stop between Dallas and San Diego. American airlines does have a non-stop, but they don't seem to cater to the live cargo as much as Delta.


----------



## TeguBuzz (Sep 3, 2014)

dbooth914 said:


> I looked into it and Delta does not have a non-stop between Dallas and San Diego. American airlines does have a non-stop, but they don't seem to cater to the live cargo as much as Delta.


Doesn't Delta have a non-stop from Houston to San Diego, or something of the sort? Would it be worth getting the sully to Houston if that is the case?


----------



## dbooth914 (Sep 4, 2014)

I don't think I could ask our friends to drive the 4 hours (one way). Is American Airlines a bad idea?


----------



## dbooth914 (Jun 16, 2015)

Just to close the loop for anyone else looking to ship their Sulcata. 
We built a crate around a large plastic tub that was large enough for the tortoise and shipped it on Southwest Airlines. They were very easy to work with, as I guess they do quite a bit of reptile shipping. 
I've attached a picture of the tub we used in the shipping crate, as it is now his bathtub.
The crate/tortoise weighed in at 190lbs and the shipping was about $225, DFW > SAN. 
"Pineapple" arrived very calm and collected, and no worse for the wear!


----------



## DawnH (Jun 16, 2015)

Oh my. He is a handsome fella! Glad it all worked well for you both!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Dec 14, 2015)

dbooth914 said:


> Just to close the loop for anyone else looking to ship their Sulcata.
> We built a crate around a large plastic tub that was large enough for the tortoise and shipped it on Southwest Airlines. They were very easy to work with, as I guess they do quite a bit of reptile shipping.
> I've attached a picture of the tub we used in the shipping crate, as it is now his bathtub.
> The crate/tortoise weighed in at 190lbs and the shipping was about $225, DFW > SAN.
> ...


I agree.
Lovely looking sulcata.
Hope everyone's tortoises arrived safely and not too stressed.


----------



## Tom (Dec 14, 2015)

$225 ain't bad at all.


----------

